

What's the Best Way to Cover Breaking Events? - brownbat

For info on Boston, I'm bouncing between searching YouTube, bouncing between news sites, but mostly reading the top comments on aggregators, and relying on those commenters to update with all relevant info. You're also hoping you don't end up in the wrong thread, since there tend to be multiple stories, each with their own followers and upvotes.<p>There should be a better way to do this, something where everyone can post a quick link, and users could sort and categorize incoming information for later readers.<p>This is probably what wikinews is supposed to do, but I don't think it has the userbase to really work...<p>Any ideas?
======
runjake
DrudgeReport.com (Dislike the guy running it, but it is what it is)

Fox News (same caveat as above)

Twitter (search for "boston" or whatever text snippet will filter what you
want, bad SNR but great tidbits of intel)

Flickr (Use same search technique)

Your other social media feeds.

All filtered by common sense and personal calmness.

------
VT-Business
Not sure what exactly you looking for: This might help though: bloglines.com

